# Hemorrhoidectomy confusion



## lindacoder (Mar 30, 2010)

I am a little confused (or my doc is) on the revised codes for internal/external hemorrhoidectomy, 2 or more groups.  In CPT on the description it states that an anal column is considered to be an internal hemorrhoid with 3 major areas in the anal canal, right posterior, right anterior and left lateral positions of the anus.  Is each of these areas considered a column or are they all lumped together to form one column?? 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## acbarnes (Apr 6, 2010)

The right posterior, right anterior, and left lateral are seperate columns.


----------

